# Old school orion xtr dvc



## Sharris (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey I'm new to this forum but I've searched high and low and can't find specs for orion dvc ferrofluid injected subs, does anyone know the specs


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I think those are the "Series 3" ones?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I believe I have the sheet on the series 2 orion xtr 4 ohm dvc subs, which are possibly the same parameter-wise.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

PM'ed a link to a thread with some series 2 and 3 spec sheets ...


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sharris said:


> Hey I'm new to this forum but I've searched high and low and can't find specs for orion dvc ferrofluid injected subs, does anyone know the specs


OP your PM box is full.

I can try emailing the series 2 and 3 pdfs if you send your address ...

The links work for me, I will try reposting:

View attachment xtrsers2sub.pdf


View attachment xtr3sub.pdf


----------



## Notdumasilook (Sep 25, 2017)

Heck... I appreciate ya digging those links up. Found one of the XTRs in my closet from that era.... nooooooo idea where it came from. But now I have the TSPs ... thanks


----------



## Sharris (Apr 20, 2018)

If you need help with making an enclosure a buddy of mine just gave me a great layout for a ported box tuned at 35hz


----------



## cman750rr (May 29, 2018)

Sharris said:


> If you need help with making an enclosure a buddy of mine just gave me a great layout for a ported box tuned at 35hz



Adding to the mix I have brand new in the box a XTR 12, with manual , make help out .... hit me up .......


----------



## Crazylogix (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey does that XTR manual that you have have all the specs for the 10" orion too? I just picked one up and would love the specs. Thanks in advance!


----------

